# Icones système par default



## nero (3 Avril 2006)

bonjour,

Suite à un cafouillage entre ShapeShifter et Candybar j' ai perdu
depuis belle lurette les icones Mac (tiger) originales. J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible
de redéfinir des icones par défaut (donc sans intervention de logiciel)
Bref je voudrais savoir ou sont cachés les icones du système 

Merci d' avance!!


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Quelles icones as-tu "perdu" ??
Candybar n'efface pas les icones d'origines, il les remplace par ce que tu lui donnes en glisser-déposer. Tu peux très bien revenir aux icones d'origines.
Quant à shapeshifter il crée normalement un back-up des données d'origine, et en le désinstallant (via l'option uninstall dans les prefs systems je crois) tu reviens comme avant.


----------



## nero (3 Avril 2006)

Mon problême est justement là,
le backup supposé de candybar est introuvable depuis la première utilisation.
j' ai désinstallé et réinstallé Candybar et shapeShifter sans succés. Je me retrouve
toujours avec un mix improbable de differentes icones, je crois que j'ai merdouiller
quelque part.


----------



## boodou (4 Avril 2006)

hover a dit:
			
		

> Mon problême est justement là,
> le backup supposé de candybar est introuvable depuis la première utilisation.
> j' ai désinstallé et réinstallé Candybar et shapeShifter sans succés. Je me retrouve
> toujours avec un mix improbable de differentes icones, je crois que j'ai merdouiller
> quelque part.


Qu'as-tu modifié avec Candybar ?
Des icones d'applications ? (en ce cas manuellement pour chaque appli : clic droit/contenu du paquet et là tu vires le fichier candybar.plist ou .icns)
des icones système ? (idem, contenu du paquet par exemple le finder et le dock sont dans Système/bibliotheque/coreservices)
Qu'as-tu modifié avec Shapeshifter ?
le thème de l'OS ?


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2006)

Tient les voila : https://s57.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=28DB15GM0XFGT20KBPQ3LBXKIH

Tu dezip et tu met ce dossier dans bibliotheque/application support. Relance Candybar et restore.


----------



## nero (4 Avril 2006)

Merci AuGie,  ça a marché à part l' icone "Ordinateur MyName" qui demeure récalcitrante?
J' ai du aussi relançer plusieur fois le finder, dock etc a partir de ShapeShifter


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2006)

Redemarre Tiger


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2006)

Le lien yousendit n'étant plus valide, j'ai mis en ligne ce package sur mon FTP. Un fichier 'read me' explique la marche à suivre.


----------



## rizoto (19 Août 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème que nero. 

Encore merci à tum pour ses icones.


----------

